# retrieved my first swarm ever - now what ?



## B Steve B (Jun 4, 2015)

I wasn't really ready to hive a swarm. I had a hive ready for a packagecoming llater this month. Some friends called this afternoon with a swarm in their yard in easy reach, so I thought -why not?

So now I have all the bees in a medium box with three frames of partial comb. I would have put in more frames, but the limb that I cut with the swarm was in the way and I ran out of light. Planning on taking care of that tomorrow. Put them to bed tonight in my apiary (2 whole hives, counting this one) with a hive top feeder. 

What next?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Finish the hiving and wait for at least a week then inspect. Oh... and get ready for more swarm calls. My rule of thumb is have enough woodenware for your hives you expect to keep, then double it.


----------



## Joebrad (Jan 26, 2016)

I agree with Mr. Beeman. I didn't plan to take any swarms on my first year of beekeeping and have taken 3 in the past 6 days. Can't keep this up because I am out of equipment. My exterminator friend is doing a cutout this morning and asked if I wanted the bees and honey! What to do...... I think next year I will be a bit more prepared but my little yard is filling up fast!


----------



## B Steve B (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. 

I got the limb cuttings out and finished putting in frames yesterday. Looks like the bees may be settling in. Looks like lots of orientation flight going on, and they appear to be going back in. 

Sure was fun retrieving the swarm. Especially when watching them call in the stragglers. But I'm going to have to defer any more calls this year to other beeks. Out of extra hardware and space, for now. I can see being ready for more action next spring.


----------



## richr58 (Jul 23, 2014)

Get to work on some more wooden ware, Swarm is a great addition,


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

The work with extra hardware seems never ending. But it's all so fun! Congrats on the swarm, that's what I like to hear!


----------



## B Steve B (Jun 4, 2015)

I will be putting together more boxes and such as I have time. Things will be different after I retire (next year hopefully). I did enjoy collecting the swarm. 

So - what do you all do with colonies that you can't keep? I'm not looking for full time employment here, but this is fun. I assume that I can sell a caught swarm, right? Well, I can always give it away.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

It's only April and you're out of boxes already?


----------



## B Steve B (Jun 4, 2015)

JRG13 said:


> It's only April and you're out of boxes already?


Not "out of boxes". Just not any more extra than what I have planned for this year. I started with the boxes for the hive I began with last year and have since assembled enough for two more hives - including all the boxes and frames I am likely to need for supers, and a couple extra. 

Yeah - I can see that I could easily have use for much more, if I was prepared to deal with it.  I do have other hobbies, and a full time job (for now).


----------



## richr58 (Jul 23, 2014)

You never have enough hive full of bees. One more is always a good idea oh and one more after that and so on. Nice to have too much come spring to replace any possible losses. Yes you can sell a caught swarm. Me I would sell a package before I sold a swarm.


----------



## B Steve B (Jun 4, 2015)

These bees are doing fantastic. It took exactly two weeks for the queen to fill all the frames in the first box. I managed to spot her and mark her before I added another box. Some of the comb they've been drawing is bright yellow. What's up with that?


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

Dandelions? My swarm did the same thing. Bright yellow.


----------

